# Conception Kit



## Lilly123

Hi all - came across this. Not sure if anyone has used this or has any feedback.

It is quite expensive but not as expensive as IVF so I thought worth a shot_

Any thoughts?

https://www.conceptionkit.com/s-1-about-the-conception-kit.aspx

Thanks

Tanya

xxxx


----------



## rachelle1975

That's $300 i could spend on shoes and handbags :rofl:


----------



## tansey

i like the idea that you can get the swimmers directly to the cervix.


----------



## NickyT75

Looks like a waste of money to me babe

Buy some Instead cups from access diagnostics and try those - its the same principle of keeping the :spermy: as near to your cervix as possible but its MUCH cheaper :happydance: xx


----------



## Brambletess

Really annoys me when these money sucking leeches exploit vulnerable people like us. Desperate to have a baby, people fall for this and pay 10 x what they should. I am not saying it might not help as i don't know much about it but the price is way inflated.


----------



## rachelle1975

Totally - but then it's like all these drugs you can buy off the web to improve sperm count - saying it will go up by 300% and they have 'success stories'.... surely if it were that good then the GPs would be referring people to use it AND low sperm count would no longer exist!!


----------



## nellis10

I vote for the use of a femidom after ejaculation with a nice cotton wool plug inside for stability! :happydance::rofl:


----------



## Lilly123

i agree.. way inflated price.. will be trying Instead cups instead

Thanks girls

xxx


----------



## bklove

Does sound like a bit much. The tuck a pillow under the bum technique sounds just as effective.


----------



## Farie

I think you could get the same effect with a mooncup and a pillow under your bum!

*then spend the difference on shoes .. think of that part as the stress reduction bit*

:hugs:


----------



## FJL

Stay away from it hun, just a ploy to get $$$ from people I reckon :(

I know IVF is SO expensive, but at least it is a scientific art and it can and does work.

Keep on keepin on until you're IVF ready, but crossing everything that a natural miracle occurs before then :hug:


----------



## iftobaby

Hi ladies: I hate to contradict all of you, but the Conception Kit is fantastic, and is not a rip off! You will waste your money using a menstrual cup (Instead, Diva, etc.). Don't use the Instead cup or the Diva cup or any other menstrual cup for home inseminations!!! The Conception Kit is the ONLY FDA approved home cervical cup for home insemination because it uses medical grade silicone. The other menstrual cups don't (in fact, they may kill the sperm!). Plus, it is shaped to keep the sperm RIGHT on your cervix. The menstrual cups are designed to keep menstrual blood AWAY from your cervix....think about it. The swimmers aren't going to get where they need to be. They have the results to prove it; clinical studies show 24% become PG---better than an IUI at a fertility clinic, and a fraction of the cost. Wish I had known about the Conception Kit before I tried lots of useless home insems with menstrual cups....would have saved me tons of frustration, not to mention $$$.


----------



## Clueless

iftobaby said:


> Hi ladies: I hate to contradict all of you, but the Conception Kit is fantastic, and is not a rip off! You will waste your money using a menstrual cup (Instead, Diva, etc.). Don't use the Instead cup or the Diva cup or any other menstrual cup for home inseminations!!! The Conception Kit is the ONLY FDA approved home cervical cup for home insemination because it uses medical grade silicone. The other menstrual cups don't (in fact, they may kill the sperm!). Plus, it is shaped to keep the sperm RIGHT on your cervix. The menstrual cups are designed to keep menstrual blood AWAY from your cervix....think about it. The swimmers aren't going to get where they need to be. They have the results to prove it; clinical studies show 24% become PG---better than an IUI at a fertility clinic, and a fraction of the cost. Wish I had known about the Conception Kit before I tried lots of useless home insems with menstrual cups....would have saved me tons of frustration, not to mention $$$.

Sorry to sound cynical, but can you please tell us a little about your story because from your post it sounds like you work for the company? Also a 24% success rate is approximately the same a normal couple attempting to conceive, whereas couples attending fertility clinics are much more likely to be experiencing difficulties, so would have a mucher lower success rate. I apologise again if I am wrong, but your post sounds so clinical.


----------



## iftobaby

I don't work for the company, just someone who wish I knew more about it. I found out about it from my friend who DOES work for the company however, maybe that's why I have so much information. 

Here's my story: I was TTC for 4 years, and started fertility treatments after 6 months because I knew something was wrong. Did 4 very expensive IUI's with meds, and on the off months I tried home insemination using the Instead cup which I had been reading about on message boards. No success. Moved onto 3 IVF's (no success) with the Instead cup home insems in between (also nada). That's when my friend ended up telling me about the Conception Kit (she had just started working for them), and she explained the difference between the two approaches and it made a lot of sense to me. 

And, yes, 24% is what a NORMAL couple can do on their own TTC but I was not a normal case, and was obviously getting 0% results--LOL! So, I guess my point is that its MUCH cheaper than the fertility clinic route, though more expensive than the menstrual cup approach. But, I've read up on the Conception Kit and have heard firsthand from my friend who knows a lot about it and I'm kicking myself for not knowing about it before spending so much $ and wasting time with the menstrual cups. 

BTW, we ended up adopting, which has been an amazing experience. 

Hope this answers your questions.


----------



## iftobaby

I don't work for the company, just someone who wish I knew more about it. I found out about it from my friend who DOES work for the company however, maybe that's why I have so much information. 

Here's my story: I was TTC for 4 years, and started fertility treatments after 6 months because I knew something was wrong. Did 4 very expensive IUI's with meds, and on the off months I tried home insemination using the Instead cup which I had been reading about on message boards. No success. Moved onto 3 IVF's (no success) with the Instead cup home insems in between (also nada). That's when my friend ended up telling me about the Conception Kit (she had just started working for them), and she explained the difference between the two approaches and it made a lot of sense to me. 

And, yes, 24% is what a NORMAL couple can do on their own TTC but I was not a normal case, and was obviously getting 0% results--LOL! So, I guess my point is that its MUCH cheaper than the fertility clinic route, though more expensive than the menstrual cup approach. But, I've read up on the Conception Kit and have heard firsthand from my friend who knows a lot about it and I'm kicking myself for not knowing about it before spending so much $ and wasting time with the menstrual cups. 

BTW, we ended up adopting, which has been an amazing experience. 

Hope this answers your questions.


----------

